
Multiverse: have astronomers found evidence of parallel universes? - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-universe/2017/may/17/multiverse-have-astronomers-found-evidence-of-parallel-universes
======
oldandtired
It continues to boggle my mind that when further evidence arises to confound
the current majority theory (in any field), additional undetectable entities
are added to keep the majority theory going.

Mayhaps, if some of these brilliant thinkers actually took a step back, they
might get a completely different perspective.

That is hoping too much, I suppose. What's that old adage? If a man's job
depends on him believing an idea, he's unlikely to look at anything different.

